# Drivers seat height - Boxer chassis



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience in raising the drivers seat height on a Boxer chassis.

I fitted a swivel to the passenger side which is fine, but the drivers seat hasn't got the room to turn so that would be pointless.

I contacted Peugeot but they weren't any help. I think raising it by just a couple of inches would do the trick, and it goes without saying that I don't want the seat to become unsafe.

May just have to fabricate something from _scratch_ (You know the stuff they rebuilt Cities with after the war) :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just trying to be helpful but be careful.

We had a 1998 Swift Royale on a Fiat 2.8iDti before this Elddis on a 2001 Peugeot 2.8 HDI Boxer.

The Fiat was a difficult drive in the rain as the windscreen wipers miss a 2 to 3 inch arc at the top of the screen and it happens to be this section of screen that a driver looks through if 6 foot tall.
In wet weather you have to bend the back slightly and crick the neck to look under the arc, not pleasant if there is prolonged rain.

Our present Peugeot has slightly lower seats which means that the tall driver doesn't look through as high a point on the 'screen. I now have no trouble seeing in the rain as I am looking through a section cleared by the wipers. The slightly lower seating position hasn't made any difference in normal conditions.

There is a firm near Melton Mowbray which sells/fits new reduced height seat boxes for Fiats because of the problem I've outlined above, maybe they resell or fit the removed Fiat boxes to Peugeot Boxers!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

bsb200, don't know where your from to give any advice.

I changed the seats and height of my seats in my Boxer, easy enough to achieve 

I also changed the wipers to vastly increase the visability whilst its raining


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On our boxer, prior to removing the swivel on the passenger seat.

With the swivel, the standard seat box is too high for the Satellite Navigation System to see road signs, particularly when the windscreen wipers were in action. She much prefers the seat as it is now.

The remedy is to get a lower seat box (Fiat, not Peugeot part) or they can be obtained from the more specilaist m-h part suppliers. 

Our remedy was to remove the swivel. If the swivel is fitted we found the back of the seat had to be vertical and the seat moved forward prior to being able to swivel.

Drivers seat, not enough room in our van for this to be fitted, but if you have a look at some of the Auto Cruise vans quite a few of the "Star" models have them fitted and they do seem to work.

On the older models they used to fit removable steering wheels which aided swivel on the drivers side - Airbags now prevent this.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments one and all, think I'll have a look at _'wildcamper's_ idea of extending the wipers as well as the seat height.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> The remedy is to get a lower seat box (Fiat, not Peugeot part) or they can be obtained from the more specilaist m-h part suppliers.


Do you have a price guide on these please.

Wiper blades.
Standard arms.
Drivers side is 22"
Passenger side 27"
The passenger side does overhang a couple of inches at rest, which the MoT guy questioned, but when I showed them in operation, and proved it did not touch the rubber windscreen surround he was a happy chappy.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> I also changed the wipers to vastly increase the visability whilst its raining


Oh joy, a bit of lateral thinking.
Now why didn't I know Steve when I was suffering cricked necks?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Regarding the lower seat boxes, does anyone have a contact no. for this company, being 6' 2" I am looking through th top 2" of my screen.

I did read some months ago that the wiper blade from a Picaso/Scudo will fit with minor mods and gives you an extra 2" of wipe, I havn't done this myself as yet but am looking forward to getting an extra 2"!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TEC Seating,

Unit 32 Pate Road
Leicester Road Industrial Estate
Melton Mowbray. Leics LE13 0RG
Tel: 01664 480689 Fax: 01664 480952

Unit 7 Spa Business Park. Longfield Road
Tunbridge Wells
Kent TN2 3EN
Tel: 01892 515028 Fax: 01892 529751


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

brackpack said:


> will fit with minor mods


The arms and blades are both standard, no chopping etc to make them fit. Pop in to somewhere like Halfords, select the length required and fit.

With regard to the passenger side (or a converted lhd) I was considering making a 'diy fit' conversion to change the position of the wiper blade to give a better swept area, but tooooo many projects on for the foreseeable future to contemplate such a project.

Going back to the seat boxes. Having done extensive work on seat boxes for lots of various types of vehicles, I don't consider it to be a difficult job to 'lower' one of these boxes so from a cost point of view I would like to compare the cost of lowering a box to exactly the correct height against an off the shelf box. So if anyone could supply a cost I would be grateful.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You can take Gills advice/contacts, but I have seen the lower seat boxes advertised in the mags, cant remember which but we get MMM, C&CC Mag, MCC Mag and CC Mag so it was one of these. 

Also look around at shows. 

The only thing I would suggest if you lower the drivers seat, would your legs be uncomfortable as you would be closer to the ground. A mate is over 6'.2" he manages his Suntor Avantgarde ok. (Maybe Gill can remember I am a short person so this dont affect me)


----------



## 90287 (May 1, 2005)

we fitted seat swivles to our Fiat (same base vehicle) but then found the seats were to high for my short legged wife. Ended up making seat bases to suit us & the van. Quite easy if you can weld a bit of box section together!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

Can't let you slip quietly into a thread and not give you our usual friendly welcome.
Thank you for contributing.


----------

